

The Typo that Destroyed a Space Shuttle - bonchibuji
http://priceonomics.com/the-typo-that-destroyed-a-space-shuttle/

======
nkoren
It is very difficult to take seriously an article that can't distinguish
between "space shuttles" and "rockets".

~~~
anigbrowl
Yes, appalling. This is what happens when you have content-mill economics that
require you to churn out new material continually - quality takes a nosedive.
There isn't even an economics angle on this, it's just 'small mistake leads to
large loss, whodathunkit.'

